
Tlsdate: Appelbaum's Secure NTP Alternative in Chromium OS - agiantleap
https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromiumos/third_party/tlsdate/
======
bradknowles
It’s not NTP.

The self description on that page is: Chromium OS fork of tlsdate (a secure
parasitic rdate replacement)

